# Potential Cardigan Welsh Corgi Rescue: Seeking Some Input



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

We would like to have a Welsh Corgi and have a lead on one needing a new home.
Here are the facts, it is a 5-year old female Cardigan Welsh Cogi. If adopted, she would be joining our household with a 4.5 year old Akita male and an Orange Tabby Cat. We have been told this dog has not been around cats, so no reference point there, but she has chased and killed squirrels. I recognize there a lot of variables, each dog is different and a lot cannot be known until they are allowed to interact. I have understood that in general Corgi's tend to get along with cats as companions. I also know our Akita occassionally chases our cat, but it is always out of an interest to play and has never shown any aggression towards the cat. I also know that our Akita has a very different view of small animals in the wild such as squirrels and given the opportunity he would also probably kill, but that aggression has not exhibited towards the cat. So on one had there is a red flag which says pass and move on, but on the other hand I recognize the difference betwwen squirrels in the wild and a domesticated cat. Any input or suggestions you all may have I would appreciate. Thank you.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

There's really no way to know for sure unless this corgi has been tested with cats. If you can arrange that, I would recommend it. Otherwise, you're taking a gamble that may or may not work out. She might not bother with your cat, she might chase/harass it out of play, or she might be cat aggressive and try to catch/hurt it.

EDIT: Also, I've seen dogs through our shelter that have been labeled 'no cats' by a prior shelter/owner that have been fine with cats, and also the reverse. So unless the rescue has tested her themselves, I wouldn't rely 100% on what the previous owner or shelter reported.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Cat testing is the way to go if you can arrange it. I fostered pit types and they can really go either way in terms of prey drive and cat aggression and the rescue was more than happy to cat test with some known cats AND do a meet and greet with the adopters dog(s) and cat(s) both to see if it would work. Much better than a dead cat and a returned dog.


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you iretho & shell. Cat testing does sound like a good option and if we decide to move forward, will inquire about it.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

My stepmom's dog is fine with cats and crazy with squirrels. Roxie will chase any cat that's outside but it just takes a stern "no" and "leave it" for her to realize an inside cat is not for chasing and she'll leave it alone from then on.


----------

